# Parts Truck



## RobsCollision (Aug 15, 2018)

1993 Nissan Pick up---RUST FREE!!!

COMPLETE TRUCK FOR PARTS!!

*4 Cyl and 5 speed manual transmission
*2 wheel drive. 
*Old Style four acres aluminum cap.

**181,000 Miles

**All OEM body parts are SOLID & RUST FREE!!

**Frame is VERY SOLID with just some minor surface rust.

**Pick-up Box is rust free and mold full!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Might help if you told people where it's located..


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Who doesn't know where Rob's Collision is?

Oh wait. Me.


----------



## RobsCollision (Aug 15, 2018)

Sorry guys...Warminster, PA 18974


----------



## RobsCollision (Aug 15, 2018)

RobsCollision said:


> 1993 Nissan Pick up---RUST FREE!!!
> 
> COMPLETE TRUCK FOR PARTS!!
> 
> ...



Located in Warminster, PA 18974


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Advertising
We do not permit free promotion or advertising of sites, products, services, etc. If you wish to advertise here please contact us for more information. Visit [URL Removed] for more info.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

saudade said:


> Advertising
> We do not permit free promotion or advertising of sites, products, services, etc. If you wish to advertise here please contact us for more information. Visit xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for more info.


Post reported.

Please, no one visit the link in his address. It is most likely going to a virus.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

jp2code said:


> Post reported.
> 
> Please, no one visit the link in his address. It is most likely going to a virus.


Sorry, I just copy/pasted from the FAQ. Didn't see the link itself.

Thanks


----------

